# s'en laisser imposer



## Charlie Parker

Je vous donne le contexte. C'est une phrase tirée d'un article de RadioCanada sur le débat entre Hilary Clinton et Donald Trump. « Une femme d'État,...doit savoir s'imposer, mais surtout ne pas s'en laisser imposer ». J'ai l'idée générale du sens, mais je cherche une bonne traduction en anglais. Ma tentative : "[she] has to know how to establish herself, but especially how not to be trampled upon." I'm not very happy with my attempt. At least, its a start. Je ne comprends pas non plus la fonction du pronom « ne ». Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Hildy1

A few feeble attempts:
She has to put herself across / forward, but not let people put anything over on her.
She has to put her best foot forward, and not let anyone step on her.
She has to put her best foot forward, and not let anyone trip her up.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Hildy 1.


----------



## joelooc

not let anyone patronize her


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci joelooc. Je viens de trouver cette définition en français « se laisser impressionner par quelqu'un » (Source) Et dans Larousse il y a "to let oneself be impressed." Je vois que j'aurais dû mieux rechercher.


----------



## joelooc

il y a, à mon avis, une grosse nuance entre se laisser impressionner (persuasion/séduction/dissuasion) et s'en laisser imposer (qui implique une prise de pouvoir)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci joelooc. Si tu devais expliquer le sens en français au lieu de donner une traduction en anglais, que dirais-tu ?


----------



## sound shift

"Not allow herself to be dominated"?


----------



## archijacq

_Sens initial de l'expression :
Vx _ou _littér._ _(En) imposer._ Tromper par de fausses apparences. _S'en laisser imposer.
_


----------



## Itisi

'not take any nonsense'?


----------



## JClaudeK

Charlie Parker said:


> Si tu devais expliquer le sens en français au lieu de donner une traduction en anglais, que dirais-tu ?


Ici _(par opposition à "savoir s'imposer")_: Elle ne doit pas se laisser *intimider. *> intimidate


> en imposer à qn.
> 1) (Vieilli) Tromper, abuser, surprendre, en faire accroire
> *2) *Inspirer le respect, l'admiration ou *la crainte*





Charlie Parker said:


> Je ne comprends pas non plus la fonction du pronom « ne ».


Elle doit ne pas  s'en laisser imposer. = Elle ne doit pas  s'en laisser imposer.
*
*


----------



## joelooc

Charlie Parker said:


> Si tu devais expliquer le sens en français au lieu de donner une traduction en anglais, que dirais-tu ?


 Ne pas se laisser dicter sa conduite
Personne n'a proposé "don't let anyone dictate *to* her what to do" (thanks for the correction)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you joelooc. That's a good suggestion. 





> Je ne comprends pas non plus la fonction du pronom « ne *en* »


 I can't believe I made such a silly mistake. I meant the pronoun _en. _Unless it's just part of a set expression. It may be impossible to explain.


----------



## JClaudeK

Charlie Parker said:


> it's just part of a set expression


Yes, it is: "en imposer" vs "imposer"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you JClaudeK. That clears it up for me.


----------



## JClaudeK

Un dernier point que j'ai oublié de préciser: *le "en" rend le verbe intransitif*, son emploi devient un emploi absolu:
*Il en impose *(à qn.). On ne sait pas ce qu'il  impose au juste: le respect, l'admiration ou la crainte. (cf. #11) - d'où les différentes interprétations dans ce fil.
alors que
*"Il impose *(qc. ou qn. à qn.)*" *est obligatoirement *suivi d'un COD*. Qu'est-ce qu'il / Qui est-ce qu'il impose ? sa loi, sa volonté, sa présence, le silence, son collaborateur, ..... ?


> *1.* [Le compl. d'obj. désigne une chose généralement désagréable, pénible ou difficile]


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci JClaudeK pour cette explication très pertinente.


----------



## Kelly B

If you don't mind losing the repetition in English, you might consider _assert herself_ for the first bit.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Kelly. I think "assert herself" is better than my initial attempt "establish herself."


----------



## Nicomon

Il est clair que joelooc et Jean-Claude n'interprètent pas l'expression « s'en laisser imposer » de la même façon.

Perso, j'abonde dans le même sens que Jean-Claude :  _ne pas se laisser intimider._
Ou comme ce que t'as trouvé dans Larousse : _ne pas se laisser impressionner._

Qui est repris *ici*, d'ailleurs : 





> _v.t. ind._
> *En imposer à qqn,*
> lui inspirer du respect, de l'admiration, de la crainte : Elle en impose à ses étudiants avec ses connaissances.
> *S'en laisser imposer,*
> se laisser impressionner : Ne t'en laisse pas imposer par ce fanfaron.


 Contrairement à joelooc, je ne dirais pas qu'il y a une « grosse nuance » entre les deux, et je ne lis pas de « prise de pouvoir » dans _*s'en* laisser imposer. _
Une personne qui « en impose » (inspire le respect, l'admiration ou la crainte) est _imposante_, et parfois _intimidante_.

Sauf que dans le contexte, il n'est pas impossible que l'expression ait le sens premier (vieilli) mentionné plus haut :


> 1) (Vieilli) Tromper, abuser, surprendre, en faire accroire


... ou que ce soit un mélange des deux.

Pour ce qui est de le traduire vers l'anglais... je laisse ça aux autorités plus compétentes.  
J'ai lu :  _not be cowed_, mais je ne sais pas si cela convient.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico pour cette excellente réponse. Moi aussi, j'ai lu "not be cowed" quelque part.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

I'm quite puzzled that no one has suggested what I would take to be the most immediately obvious translation "but not let herself be imposed upon". I say that because the expression is such a commonplace. I must be missing something, but my curiosity is just too strong not to bring this up. It's not that it is any better than some others that have been offered, but it's just so obvious.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Maîtreaupôle : I think you should read again the definitions quoted above.  The key is in the added « en ».

Here are common synonyms, from *this page *(which only confirm the preceding quotes):


> * Synonymes pour en imposer*
> Signification : *dominer* [v] – impressionner, faire une forte impression, commander le respect
> Signification : *tromper* [v] – duper, abuser, donner le change


This is copied from Larousse - *Edit *: I just noticed that Charlie gave the same link earlier.


> en imposer à quelqu'un :    to impress somebody
> s'en laisser imposer   :  to let oneself be impressed


  As opposed to (also copied from Larousse) : 





> to impose on somebody   : abuser de la gentillesse de quelqu'un


 _Not let oneself be imposed upon_ is closer to _ne pas se laisser manipuler _or joelooc's interpretation _- ne pas se laisser dicter sa conduite. _
I think.    I'm sure someone will chime in if I'm wrong. 

*Ajout : * Dans le sens vieilli  (_tromper, duper_) de la locution « _en imposer_ », je crois - et encore là, on me corrigera si je me trompe -
qu'on peut traduire _ne pas s'en laisser imposer_ par _not let oneself be fooled/deceived. _


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Many thanks, Nico. 

I do have to say, though, that I get it (thanks to you) and I don't get it (thanks to Wittgenstein and some other philosopher of language in the British tradition). What I mean by that is that the inherent looseness of language really can't bear the degree of nuance that the distinctions in this thread are attempting. I'm not denying nuance; rather, I'm denying a kind of attempt at linguistic exactitude that language, in many situations, is not built to deliver. I think we are looking at such a case in this current discussion. The other possibility is that I'm just too lazy or impatient to knuckle down and do the work that making a real contribution here would entail.  (A more credible way of getting at least closer to what exactly Charlie's sentence means would be to ask its author or, perhaps, read the whole article.)


----------



## Nicomon

For those interested, the article - I should have checked for it before -  is under *this link* 

As a non native, I may be misinterpreting "_not let hersef be imposed upon_"... but in context, right or wrong, I understand the expression as :
«  _Ne pas se laisser intimider / impressionner_ » (not the old sense _tromper_, _abuser_).
Which to me is like Larousse says : _ not to let oneself be impressed . _ Or may be c_owed, intimidated. _

I'm quoting the opening end ending paragraphs of the first section - emphasis mine :


> Dès les premières minutes du débat, la virulence des attaques de Donald Trump contre Hillary Clinton sur la question du libre-échange laissait présager une longue et difficile soirée pour l'ex-secrétaire d'État. * Mais la guerrière en elle a rapidement repris le dessus en esquivant et en répliquant habilement à son adversaire, tel un boxeur d'expérience.*
> [...]
> Cette carapace qu'elle s'est forgée, au fil du temps, et qu'on lui reproche tant, lui a permis de se montrer à la hauteur du poste qu'elle convoite. *Une femme d'État, dans un monde d'hommes, doit savoir s'imposer, mais surtout ne pas s'en laisser imposer.*


----------



## Itisi

Voici (cnrtl.fr) qui résume le tout, je crois :
*
A. −* _Vx _ou _littér._ _(En) imposer._ Tromper par de fausses apparences. _S'en laisser imposer._ [Exemples]
*B. −* _En imposer (usuel) _ou _imposer _(_vx _ou _littér._). Inspirer l'admiration, le respect, parfois la crainte. [Exemples]
*Rem. ,,*_En imposer _a été pris souvent dans le sens précédent [sens II B]; mais il signifie plus exactement tromper, abuser, surprendre, en faire accroire`` _(Ac.)._


----------



## JClaudeK

J'ai l'impression qu'on tourne en rond. 

Vu le contexte (_débat entre Hilary Clinton et Donald Trump_ _« Une femme d'État,...doit savoir s'imposer, mais surtout ne pas s'en laisser imposer »._)_ ,_ c'est la signification_ "ne doit pas se laisser intimider/ impressionner" _qui me semble s'imposer d'elle-même.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi, d’emblée, on craindrait qu'elle se laisse _tromper, abuser. _
En revanche: si elle ne réussit pas à s'imposer (_Faire reconnaître ses qualités, son autorité, sa valeur_), on va essayer de lui en imposer, c'est à dire de l'intimider, de la "mater".


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec JClaudeK.

Je vous invite à lire l'article complet, que j'ai mis en lien - avec citation de la phrase complète incluant « dans un monde d'hommes ».
Si vous voyez un écran noir  avec la mention « Oups, une erreur est survenue », le texte est quand même dessous.

C'est parce qu'on sait que Trump ment comme il respire que j'ai imaginé avant de lire l'article qu'il y avait peut-être un mélange/une sorte de jeu de mots entre les deux sens (vx ou littér. et usuel) mentionnés plus d'une fois dans ce fil. 

Dans le contexte, on peut aussi penser à : _ne pas se laisser dominer.  _Je crois.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Vous m'avez donné plein d'idées.


----------

